# Our pics at 6 months old



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

I can hardly believe the girls (Holly and Snow) will be 6 months old Sunday!
It isn't easy getting pics of them at this age..lol Holly's ears are standing great all the time, but Snow's teething as hers "up or down" or one of each on any given day.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

oh my goodness....... so many CHIs...... I bet your house is full of CHI love..... great pics!! they do grow fast......


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

They grow so fast!! Makes me sad  Bella is over 8 months now and Libby is aout 4..Feels like I just got them and they were little pipsqueeks..haha

What a cute little family of fur-babies you have!!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

They are gorgeous, gosh it only seems the other day that they were teeny newborns, they grow so fast on us


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ah i am just about to put Daisy's up from this weekend.. They've changed soooo much.. can't believe our babies (i have to include Daisy as she's an English litter mate with the same bday lol) are 6 months, they grow so fast


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

They are two peas in a pod for sure!! Love it!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh they are looking great Deb!
Time really does fly though eh.
All your furry kids are gorgeous, they must make you smile constantly! xx


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awww look at them, they have grown into gorgeous little chis. How time flies, 6 months already!


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

They are such sweet pups! I love Holly, she is just gorgeous! Looks like she looooves to pose for the camera too---what a ham!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

6 months? No! Where does time go?!? It seems they are born one day, and before you know it they are 1 year old. It just isn't fair! They are both dolls, Deb! Beautiful little girls!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

They are adorable


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Daisydoo said:


> Ah i am just about to put Daisy's up from this weekend.. They've changed soooo much.. can't believe our babies (i have to include Daisy as she's an English litter mate with the same bday lol) are 6 months, they grow so fast


Don't you just love the fact that Daisy, Holly and Snow all share the same birthday??  And can you believe it's six months??

Snow is 3 pounds 6 ounces and Holly is 4 pounds 8 ounces...

This is a litter pic of the four pups when they were born..If you remember, Drummer, the only little boy, went to his new home with a friend of ours, and little Noel (the choc/white baby) crossed over the Rainbow Bridge when they were 4 days old. Thanks guys for all the sweet comments about our girls.. We have chis from 6 months old to 14 years old.. Are we nuts or what?? lol


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

chideb said:


> Don't you just love the fact that Daisy, Holly and Snow all share the same birthday??  And can you believe it's six months??
> 
> Snow is 3 pounds 6 ounces and Holly is 4 pounds 8 ounces...
> 
> This is a litter pic of the four pups when they were born..If you remember, Drummer, the only little boy, went to his new home with a friend of ours, and little Noel (the choc/white baby) crossed over the Rainbow Bridge when they were 4 days old. Thanks guys for all the sweet comments about our girls.. We have chis from 6 months old to 14 years old.. Are we nuts or what?? lol


Totally.. they're gonna have a joint party.. although ours will be first coz we're ahead of you time wise haha..

Holly weighs the same as Daisy.. i actually thought Holly was smaller than Snow in your pics!!! Its strange isn't it.. is she noticebly bigger than snow? I can't really tell that much in the photos (obviously as i thought holly was the smaller) haha


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Sarah, Holly has shorter legs and is lower to the ground than Snow..lol That may be why you have difficulty judging their size in the pics. Holly is shorter and stocker while Snow is taller and lean. Holly also has a longer body from her shoulders to her rear than Snow. Where I really notice the difference is when I pick them up, then it is very obvious that Holly is a little heavier. Their dad is short legged and stocky so that is where Holly gets her body build. Don't know where Snow gets hers..as their mom is short bodied but not lean. She is more like a little square..lol Deb


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

chideb said:


> Sarah, Holly has shorter legs and is lower to the ground than Snow..lol That may be why you have difficulty judging their size in the pics. Holly is shorter and stocker while Snow is taller and lean. Holly also has a longer body from her shoulders to her rear than Snow. Where I really notice the difference is when I pick them up, then it is very obvious that Holly is a little heavier. Their dad is short legged and stocky so that is where Holly gets her body build. Don't know where Snow gets hers..as their mom is short bodied but not lean. She is more like a little square..lol Deb


Thats so wierd.. it totally fascinates me how they turn out (excuse my spelling/grammar i'm shattered and can't be bothered to correct it!!) Hahah Daisy is like a lump.. i know its not a heavy weight and she'll be a nice weight full grown but i find her heavy at times (like now i'm tired!!) 

Either way their both gorgeous. Snows ears are hilarious!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

WOW. They have grown so fast and are just beautiful. All your pups are!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Such cuties they are, I bet they have lots of fun together.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I never tire of looking at pics of these girls 
They are really growing up fast; but from their weights,
they are still just tiny ones. 
Snow is still my favorite (but, shhh, don't tell her sister). 
What a house full of love you have there--Lucky you Deb!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Jerry'sMom said:


> I never tire of looking at pics of these girls
> They are really growing up fast; but from their weights,
> they are still just tiny ones.
> Snow is still my favorite (but, shhh, don't tell her sister).
> What a house full of love you have there--Lucky you Deb!


Aww thanks Terese...I do feel very fortunate to have such a loving fur family..

The pics with "Rocky" (who is trying to gnaw on the girls) do show their size compared to him..as Rocky is only 9 months old and the girls are 6 months.. Rocky is 8 pounds 8 ounces.. These are pics 8, 9, and 10 of the 11 pictures.


----------

